# Hewes Tailfisher?



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I am thinking on buying a Hewes tailfisher.. The boat is a 2005 in great condition and I was just wondering how the ride of the boat is. I live where it can get a little choppy but I love to go shallow. What would be the difference in the ride of the boat compared to a Pathfinder Tunnel. I have been on a pathfinder tunnel before but never a hewes tailfisher. If you have any info it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

The ride is going to be very similar.. The boat will run VERY shallow and i like how big the deck is, it had plenty of fishing room up front.. There is no boat out there that will run as shallow and ride better, period! Its a trade off you want shallow? you have to take a little bit of pounding in the rough stuff..


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. greatly appreciated


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The one down in Goodland? Great deal. I have fished out of one. If you are dealing with rough water, the ride will be ehh....but getting shallow and fishability....great skiff!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Yep


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Where do you fish?


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Either estero bay in the back country or in the shallows of pine island sound.. its just getting to those places can get rough..


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

"Rough" and a tunnel hull dont mix.. 

There are lots of skiffs out there that will run stupid shallow with the correct rigging and still have open water capability.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

yea. I have been looking for a while for the perfect skiff, the only problem is that I have a limit of 10K so that limits it.. I have looked at mitzi's, most don't have a livewell which I would like, and my favorite skiff is a Maverick HPX-T which is perfect, its just that there are very few if none that are younger than 2000 and are within the price range.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

I like mine, but I'm "old school" and don't need much to keep me happy. 

It will be wet in a chop and it will run shallow "out of the box" and it was put together by a good company that makes a great line of boats. 

Plenty of companies make great rides, but if you found a 2005 TF in good shape for $10,000 or less that's a pretty sweet deal til that HPXt comes along.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I believe the TF is quite a bit heavier than the Pathy, might make a difference in poling. Agree with skinny, lots of boats can handle what your looking for around that price range. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I saw this HPX-t for sale thought you might be interested. 

http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/42560/


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The guy in Goodland dropped to $8500.....635 hrs on the Yamaha would have me a little nervous. Looks like a sweet ride. You can tell he goes shallow....no trolling motor on the skiff.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

its a nice boat with great lines.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I dont think anymore that I will be getting the hewes tailfisher, that one its self has a lot of hours on the engine and he keeps it in the water for months on end.. (the hull is painted black) so maybe if another nicer one comes along or I can get an hpx-t I will get it... patience is a virtue.


----------

